# Soo Mad!!! :(



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Soo my mother got in a rush today because it was raining and as she was calling the horses out of the pasture with a bucket of grain all of my chickens ran up to her. She didnt shoo them awY and just drove off in her 4 wheeler and ran over my rooster, she just kept on goin i was so mad


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

As i was walking up to check on him i saw somethin just layin there i was like om please dont let it b him..... Well it was he was alive but breathin heavy and couldnt use his legs for almost 2 hrs then all of a sudden her was breathin normal and i started tickelin his feet to see if he wuld bend his toes and he did so i set him down and he finally stood up at tht point i was cryin tears of joy lol.. He keeps fallin ovr and walks one foot in front of the other ??? Any ideas???


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

maybe he was just clipped by the car and is in shock, is there anywhere you can take him to get checked out ?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Maybe crushed his pelvis....I'd put him down if he cannot stand or walk. He's suffering.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Hes walking today kind still out of it just stands there sometimes and tilts his head bak and forth otherwise he just has a lil limp and acts like a normal chicken even won in a lil fight started by his bro


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Well..that's good news! See? I'd have put him out of his misery in my haste to not let him hurt for long. Good job!


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm glad you didn't put him down and gave him a chance I just had an issue with a hen were she got her head stuck and she was all bruised but with a little kindness and effort she has pulled through she even repaid me with an egg. Don't give up to quickly chickens r tougher then we think good for you not over reacting by putting him down keep me updated


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I SERIOUSLY _*doubt*_ that YOUR MOTHER _intended _to "run-over-your-chicken" *!
*Things Happen. ( *Doo-Doo Occurs.* )
Which is MORE _IMPORTANT _*?
*1. Your _relationship _with your Mother.
*OR
*2. Some danged Chicken *?

GLAD *that your Chicken is _recovering.....
_*BUT....*I suggest that you get your "Priorities" in line....

_just MY opinion,
_-ReTIRED-
*P.S. .....IF *_you are LUCKY_, .....your MOTHER will be "your Friend" for a LONG TIME.
The Chicken will be DEAD in a few years ...if not before. *THINK *about that.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Glad your little man is getting better. Up his nutrition a bit to help him heal. He's a lucky roo.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

R eTIRED i know my mom didnt mean to run him over wat made me madder than hell was that she kept on going and didnt bother to check on him. She also took the time to chew me and my chickens out for them being in her way. I was like HELLO u shook a bucket of feed they are going to come!!!! And our relationship is fine so dont tell me to get my priorities straight!!!!!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

APPARENTLY...you "missed-my-point".
I'm _SORRY _that you are so immature.
_PERHAPS...you will _GROW out of it...BUT, I suspect that it will cost you dearly.
SAD STORY for you. Too bad.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok old man you need to stop bulling people on here we are all here to help one another on what ever situation we might be going through. If you don't like a thread then don't reply pretty plane and simple but were do u get off telling someone to grow up I think it is you that needs to grow up and maybe at the same time go get laid god stop all the bullish!t.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

hennypenny68 said:


> Ok old man you need to stop bulling people on here we are all here to help one another on what ever situation we might be going through. If you don't like a thread then don't reply pretty plane and simple but were do u get off telling someone to grow up I think it is you that needs to grow up and maybe at the same time go get laid god stop all the bullish!t.


Ok.... wow. Rude much? I don't like reading stuff like this on our forum. If you disagree with someone it's really inappropriate to go off on them like that. Have some respect for other human beings


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok u find it appr for him to tell her to grow up but I'm out of place don't like it don't read it he was out of place as wel.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

hennypenny68 said:


> Ok u find it appr for him to tell her to grow up but I'm out of place don't like it don't read it he was out of place as wel.


Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hmmm funny how other people on here can make rude and at times threatening comments and nothing is done but someone stands up for another and there in the wrong you figure it out. We're here to help people not put them down I'm done with this.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I am speechless. 

:T


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks henny ur a good friend!!! Also sorry everyone for all the drama


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I think we are done with this one ...


----------

